# Rivalry Week: #9 Duke vs. UNC



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*vs.*








Wednesday, 9pm,







Probably UNC's best shot at beating Duke. Thoughts?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Drive that steak even deeper into Roy Boy's heart.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Crazy to think UNC has lost their last three home games. I know it's a rivalry and all, but UNC is going to have to bring their A game for this one. I do see them having success inside with Thompson and Davis but that still might not be enough.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

UNC needs this one to have any little chance to get in the tourney but I dont think they win or go to the NCAAs for that matter


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I can't believe people don't think this will be close. I heard somewhere the spread was -6. What you guys think?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I think Duke wins but I do think it will be a pretty competitive game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

At this point UNC probably has to win the ACC tournament. If they had a different name on the jersey noone would be talking about them and the NCAA. The game is still the game though and it's likely to be competitive. Duke still isn't a good road team and they still haven't shot the ball well. They could be a really good team if they got all the parts working together, but so far they really haven't done that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They lose, but hey hope Duke wins the championship this year


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

HB said:


> They lose, but hey hope Duke wins the championship this year


wut?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tongue in cheek, lol you know I cant go without taking a swipe at Duke.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

ah ok... lol.


this game is making me nervous. i still have hopes that we can right the ship and taking this game would be the first step in doing so. this team beat michigan state, osu and were competitive against kentucky on the road, the talent is there...

even if we don't make the tournament, we'll still probably win another NC before duke makes it past the elite 8.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Won't be close. Smith/Scheyer are a million times better than our perimeter guys. Our big guys are good, so hopefully they show up.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> even if we don't make the tournament, we'll still probably win another NC before duke makes it past the elite 8.


false. and this is why everyone hates unc and their fans. arrogant jerks.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

This definitely doesn't help things...

*Wear on crutches with ankle sprain*


> The school says the 6-foot-10 freshman sprained his left ankle when he landed on a teammate's foot while grabbing a rebound during Tuesday's practice.
> 
> X-rays showed no fracture, but Wear is on crutches and will miss Wednesday night's game against rival Duke.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

That's probably a good thing.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

TM said:


> false. and this is why everyone hates unc and their fans. arrogant jerks.


and people don't hate duke fans for being arrogant jerks? 

i wasn't aware that verbal jabs are unacceptable in lieu of the greatest rivalry in college sports, god knows that duke students haven't gotten that memo.


bball2223 said:


> Won't be close. Smith/Scheyer are a million times better than our perimeter guys. Our big guys are good, so hopefully they show up.


hopefully ed davis shows some balls. tonight is when he's gotta show what he's really made of, and if he deserves that lofty ranking that pro scouts are giving him. he hasn't carried this team at all this season, and tonight he has no reason not to make anyone on duke's front line his *****.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I most likely will be watching Nip/Tuck and Real World instead of this.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> and people don't hate duke fans for being arrogant jerks?
> 
> i wasn't aware that verbal jabs are unacceptable in lieu of the greatest rivalry in college sports, god knows that duke students haven't gotten that memo.


no, they're arrogant jerks too.

it's 1 of my 2 days a year to despise everything unc. i'm sure you're a wonderful human being, but let me at least hate in peace today.

don't be a party pooper, hb


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I can't wait to shout "get 'em a body bag!" like the Cobra Kai guy at the end of the All Valley Karate Tournament after Duke pummels these clowns by 20.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*ESPN Video: Williams & Krzyzewski talk tonight's game*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol I dont get why this Badger fan keeps hating on UNC. Your team cant even be mentioned in the same breath as the Tar Heels. Where's all this animosity coming from?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Lol I dont get why this Badger fan keeps hating on UNC. Your team cant even be mentioned in the same breath as the Tar Heels. Where's all this animosity coming from?


We don't like people thinking Roy is better than Bo.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Then have him start winning championships lol, its as simple as that.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

didn't he win a girls middle school championship once upon a time or something?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Then have him start winning championships lol, its as simple as that.


I doubt Roy would have ever turned UW-Platteville into a 4 time D3 national champion. 

He'll never win a championship at the D1 level because Wisconsin isn't a sexy program that All-American recruits will go to. We've been through that before. But if you think that you have to win a national championship to be a great coach, or that winning one makes you one, then I think your logic is flawed.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well Roy has 2, and by the time its said and done he might have 10. Realize in the next 2 to 3 years, he's winning another one. So yeah the one championship doesnt make him a great coach, its the fact he has more than just one, will get more, and has been to numerous final fours.

As for D1 championships, am I supposed to be impressed?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol I dont get why this Badger fan keeps hating on UNC. Your team cant even be mentioned in the same breath as the Tar Heels. Where's all this animosity coming from?


One of my best friends was associated with the Duke program for years. I've played ball on Coach K Court and went to a Maryland-Duke game at Cameron. I picked my side in this rivalry and it isn't the Tar Holes. If it makes you feel any better, Chapel Hill is far superior to Durham.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol but you are a funny guy you know. Werent you celebrating when Wisconsin beat Duke, like they were some sort of rivals?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Well Roy has 2, and by the time its said and done he might have 10. Realize in the next 2 to 3 years, he's winning another one. So yeah the one championship doesnt make him a great coach, its the fact he has more than just one, will get more, and has been to numerous final fours.
> 
> As for D1 championships, am I supposed to be impressed?


Or does it make him a great recruiter...?

If you're not impressed, I guess that's your choice. Personally, I'd be very impressed by anyone who can take a bottom feeder program and turn it into a four time national champion. D1 or D3, that's a ridiculous feat. It's not like there's 20 schools playing D3 basketball.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I like Bo, I'll just leave it at that. Its just this Nimreitz guy is an interesting character.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm gonna go ahead and call a UNC win, i just have a gut feelin...

HB, how disappointing, Real World and Nip/Tuck over the game? really? :laugh:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

10 national titles?!?!?! as good as John Wooden??? :jawdrop:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If he has Harrison Barnes for 3 years, he could win 2 right there.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> If he has Harrison Barnes for 3 years, he could win 2 right there.


Isn't he a one and done?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

tyler hansbrough and his boys stayed, therefore unc fans think everyone will stay now


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

We'll see, he doesnt come off as a John Wall type character


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

however he does seem like a kevin durant type character


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol but you are a funny guy you know. Werent you celebrating when Wisconsin beat Duke, like they were some sort of rivals?


Did you not hear what I said? One of my best friends went to Duke and was associated with the program for a number of years. To me it IS a rivalry.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Thats cool you have a friend who went to Duke and Syracuse...
Most of my friends went to Los Angeles Community College...lol
And lol @ Didnt he win a girls middle school championship?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

TM said:


> didn't he win a girls middle school championship once upon a time or something?


:rofl:

duke be damned, but this was hilarious.


HB said:


> I most likely will be watching Nip/Tuck and Real World instead of this.


Better than having forgotten to register for student tickets whilst all 4 your roommates get them. Ugh. I'm a senior too which would have all but assured getting tickets.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Thats cool you have a friend who went to Duke and Syracuse...
> Most of my friends went to Los Angeles Community College...lol
> And lol @ Didnt he win a girls middle school championship?


Yeah, aside from those two guys just about everyone else I knew from high school went to Minnesota or Wisconsin.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

My roommate went to UNC, and of one my close friends went to Duke. Needless to say they are both *******s.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

My best friend goes to Duke, so does a girl that I used to date.

They're also both *****es


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> My best friend goes to Duke, so does a girl that I used to date.
> 
> They're also both *****es


Your best friend is a *****... sucks man unless you mean female???


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

fjkdsi said:


> Your best friend is a *****... sucks man unless you mean female???


Haha, nah, he's solid, he's just a huge douche when it comes to college basketball.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HB said:


> I most likely will be watching Nip/Tuck and Real World instead of this.


You said this on purpose?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

why is it always the unc guys that are bloodied? pussies


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ok, last minute pre-game thoughts...

ideal thing for UNC is for them to come out with basically nothing to lose. they play with reckless abandon. they shoot out of their minds like everyone else who plays Duke on their own home court. SinglerSmith/Scheyer - only 1 of them shows up. UNC gets a few calls. they "blow out" Duke by 10+. Anyone think this goes down?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Twitter...



> BlueDevilNation: Tokoto, Barnes and McAdoo behind the Duke bench.


i forgot UNC was now after tokoto too


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> Twitter...
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot UNC was now after tokoto too


They've been after him. Roy Boy was in Milwaukee the day after Christmas.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

God damn, Roy's been *****ing and whining about how this team "doesn't get it" for weeks. Maybe the little cry baby should just man up and coach his ****ing team instead of scheduling interview after interview about how hard this year has been on him.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

John Henson showing some signs. Kid really knows how to use his length.



Nimreitz said:


> God damn, Roy's been *****ing and whining about how this team "doesn't get it" for weeks. Maybe the little cry baby should just man up and coach his ****ing team instead of scheduling interview after interview about how hard this year has been on him.


Maybe reporters should stop asking the same questions about why Carolina has been sucking?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

haha UNC sucks. and the Duke players are just stupid.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Henson is a legend. We win championship next year if he stays.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

HB said:


> Henson is a legend. We win championship next year if he stays.


When Henson learns how to play with more control, puts on some weight and becomes mroe experienced, he will be a great player.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i love your ludicrous, homer posts, HB


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dear People Everywhere,

Scheyer is legit. Put your silly pre-concieved notions and your stereotypes in your back pocket and save them for another player.

Sincerely,
Geaux Tigers


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

are those gumby unc players not touching the ball while its above the cylinder??


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> are those gumby unc players not touching the ball while its above the cylinder??


Yeah, when the whistle blew on that last play before the commercial I assumed it was basket interference.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I saw that too...unfortunately it looked like he was pushed before that. Doubt they would've called it anyway.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Ohhhhhhhhh, Little Jonny Scheyer with the dagger!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

We pretty much lost to every ACC team this season.

Oh well gloat responsibly because am coming for you come march madness


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> We pretty much lost to every ACC team this season.
> 
> Oh well gloat responsibly because am coming for you come march madness


How's that? Going to switch allegiances to Kentucky?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nope, lol i told you we win it next year, this is our down time


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Barnes is nice, but I just don't see Beasley/Durant/Oden program changer level of ability in him. Not as a freshman anyway. He's not a guy who can make your program relevant instantly. The only non-PGs to do that recently are Beasley and Durant, who were physical freaks completely unguardable by anyone in the NCAA. Barnes isn't that.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

just... too inexperienced. 

at least we played hard, but seriously as soon as we get down, our team panics and forgets what got them to that point. where the hell was john henson in the last 10 minutes?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow Scheyer 's missed three free throws in this half...Duke just hasn't played well tonight, but they're going to win. The UNC fans shouldn't be so down. Ol' Roy'll coach those guys up and they'll turn it around.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

If Harrison Barnes has even a 10th of the poise and maturity in his game that is being touted, then he will make a world of difference as a guy the team can go to to make something happen.

Right now there is no one who can do that on this team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I disagree with everything Nimreitz said, but the thing is Barnes wont even have to be like any of those guys. Bullock is like the second coming of Ellington.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

You better start thinking more about Kendall Marshall, because if he can't step in next year it's going to be more of the same.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

If Henson develops and becomes a consistently reliable player, then we should be very good next year whether or not Ed stays as long as Zeller is healthy.

That being said...

As much hate as UNC throws Larry Drew, I thought he was very solid tonight. Same with Ginyard and Graves. They all played hard. But... Ed Davis...? Wtf? This guy is supposed to be a top 10 pick? With the effort he put out there tonight?


Nimreitz said:


> You better start thinking more about Kendall Marshall, because if he can't step in next year it's going to be more of the same.


Larry Drew is getting better. It's not just the PG play that is bad, it's the lack of outside threats period. No one on the team can shoot. Will Graves is not a good basketball player, he takes bad shots and he shoots a low percentage and he is the team's best shooter. You honesty think replacing him with REggie Bullock and Harrison Barnes is not going to make a difference? Gtfo.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hate to break it to the UNC fans, but there's close to zero chance that they'll be better than Duke next year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz also said Tokoto will stay in Wis because of UNC's 'bad chemistry' and disillusioned fans lol. This guy honestly thinks Wisconsin is on the same level as UNC.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Nimreitz also said Tokoto will stay in Wis because of UNC's 'bad chemistry' and disillusioned fans lol. This guy honestly thinks Wisconsin is on the same level as UNC.


Not really. I said that if there is ever an optimal time for a recruit that your team is going after to visit UNC, it's right now. The team chemistry is terrible and the fans are disillusioned. It's never like that in Carolina, so sticking that memory in Tokoto's head is a good thing for us.

And the only reason I think we can actually recruit this guy over Duke and Carolina is because he's from the state and is a Badger fan.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He was there when they honored Tyler Hansbrough, I mean if your a recruit, thats a great time to witness that.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Not really. I said that if there is ever an optimal time for a recruit that your team is going after to visit UNC, it's right now. The team chemistry is terrible and the fans are disillusioned. It's never like that in Carolina, so sticking that memory in Tokoto's head is a good thing for us.
> 
> And the only reason I think we can actually recruit this guy over Duke and Carolina is because he's from the state and is a Badger fan.


Disillusioned? The fans are disappointed with the season, yes, this is UNC, when you get used to winning, you expect to win every year, but the players still get our support when they're out on the floor. I assure you that when Hansbrough was out on the floor, and the entire Carolina population in the arena was essentially worshiping him like a god, and Roy Williams was paying homage, the last thing that was going through his head was "man, these Carolina fans sure do not support their team or players."


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> And the only reason I think we can actually recruit this guy over Duke and Carolina is because he's from the state and is a Badger fan.


A Badger fan?I heard he liked UNC. Most Duke boards I've seen seem to think he'll be a Tarheel.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> A Badger fan?I heard he liked UNC. Most Duke boards I've seen seem to think he'll be a Tarheel.


I've heard that his family flies a Wisconsin flag on football Saturdays and make the trip to Camp Randall every now and then.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HB said:


> Nimreitz also said Tokoto will stay in Wis because of UNC's 'bad chemistry' and disillusioned fans lol. This guy honestly thinks Wisconsin is on the same level as UNC.


Just a heads up:

Sometimes players really don't care about the "level" of your program. Sometimes player want to go to schools because they've been a fan of them forever, or their family is close by, or oddly enough...the actual school. You remind me of almost every single poster on the Tigerforums.com board who cant understand why a guy wouldn't go to LSU. North Carolina is historically great, but that doesn't factor in with every recruit who doesn't watch ESPN Classic and search for Dean Smith in google all day. You can't get every recruit and just because a guy doesnt go to UNC doesnt mean he isn't UNC material.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A lot of those guys want to be on TV a lot, get exposure, make it to the NBA. UNC is one of those schools that gets a lot of national exposure.

With that said, another nail was hit into that coffin, Ed Davis is out for the season. We are NIT bound.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> With that said, another nail was hit into that coffin, Ed Davis is out for the season. We are NIT bound.


Wasn't that evident like a month ago even with Davis in the lineup?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Wow. Bad to worse. Good luck making the NIT.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> Wow. Bad to worse. Good luck making the NIT.


I'm not sure what the NIT requirements are, but it seems to me like they might have a hard time making that.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i thought it used to be .500


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think the NIT requires some schools to be able to get people through the gates of their home venue. Other schools might have to reach a higher standard


----------

